# Connect to folder



## albertan (Dec 8, 2022)

Hello, I wanted to check with our respectful members if they could help me whether it's possible to have a direct connection with a folder where there would be one .csv file but it will be replaced every day with a new name.

It works with Power Query in excel, but lots of data, I wanted to try to see how it works with MS Access.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 8, 2022)

It would be far easier if the file always had the same name.  Then you could just link the Access table to the CSV file by that name as shown here:




__





						Import or link to data in a text file - Microsoft Support
					

Import or link to data from an external text file into Access.




					support.microsoft.com
				




If it were me, I would create a subfolder, and schedule a daily job to copy whatever file is in the main folder to the subfolder, using the same name every time (so overwriting the old file).
So the linked table would always reflect the most recent data.

Either that or create a Macro or VBA procedure to delete the data from the current table and import all the files (which is only one) to your table every day.
Then you would just need to be sure to run that every day.


----------

